# tower trax



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

is anyone going to be riding at tower trax this weekend?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Me and a bunch of my buddies will be out there on the 14th


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool we might be getting a group for next weekend. Will let u know when we know if we going or not


----------

